# Megan Phelps-Roper on the Joe Rogan Podcast



## drippin' rock (Jun 13, 2017)

She's the granddaughter of the founder of the Westboro Baptist Church.  This is a great conversation on why she left the church and Christianity.


----------



## bullethead (Jun 13, 2017)

No podcast is showing up


----------



## drippin' rock (Jun 13, 2017)

bullethead said:


> No podcast is showing up



This one is #974


----------



## drippin' rock (Jun 13, 2017)

bullethead said:


> No podcast is showing up



If you mean it's not in my post, that's because there is language that might hurt some ears.  You'll have to grab it on your own?


----------



## ambush80 (Jun 13, 2017)

Thanks.  I'll check it out (though I can't seem to take Rogan seriously).  

This was great, too (and no poopy mouth)


----------



## bullethead (Jun 13, 2017)

Wonderfully informative


----------



## drippin' rock (Jun 13, 2017)

ambush80 said:


> Thanks.  I'll check it out (though I can't seem to take Rogan seriously).
> 
> This was great, too (and no poopy mouth)



You've mentioned before your distaste for JR. There are moments when he grates me, but they are rare. With 976 or so podcasts and 10 million downloads per, he is becoming a force to be reckoned with. His viewership beats all MSM and network tv.


----------

